# Extreme Birdhouse # 115 - 125



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi everyone ! Here is my newest batch of Extreme Birdhouses . They are roughly 24” square and made from white cedar . All the insides are removable for easy cleaning . 
It took me 3 days to build them all .


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

They look great John. Fantastic work again. Are these a 6 bird family dwelling? I think that is what I am seeing. Also looks like you have a fair bit of snow in your end of the province.
Ken


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry John, I just looked again at the photos and noticed that the chiminey is on opposite sides of the buildings which makes your photos front and back, making these houses 6 family dwellings. If I would have looked a little closer, I would have seen this.
Ken


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Looking good I like the mansion on the pole in the background did you make that one?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks guys ! Yes they are 6 plexes . It takes about 45 minutes to make the shell of each one . I have gotten pretty fast at them now . 
This is a short video of my yard back in November Before we got 3 ft of snow :wallbash: My video skills are not too good but it does give a idea of the size of these bird hotels :laughing:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are very cool John. I really like the metal roofs. What kind of birds frequent these houses?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## byron9393 (Nov 19, 2010)

You sure know how to spoil your birds. Very nice.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Mike and Byron ! I get mainly sparrows and Purple martins nesting in them . 
I am building like crazy for the next few months . 10 at a time :thumbsup:


----------

